# The Pen Wizard



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more tool from Beall Tool Company 

I ask a member how he did it, and he did not come back so I did some digging and I did find out how he did the Spiral on his pens..great tool for the pen makers.

The Pen Wizard 

The Beall Tool Company
The Beall Tool Company

YouTube - ‪The Pen Wizard‬‏
YouTube - ‪Pen Wizard Tips - Part 1‬‏
YouTube - ‪Pen Wizard Tips - Part 2‬‏
YouTube - ‪Pen Wizard Tips - Part 3‬‏


=========


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

It is a cool machine Bob. I got to see it up close and it will do some neat stuff. A little rich for my blood but wouldn't mind having one if I did a lot of pens.


----------

